# Rund um Jesolo



## PikeHunter_Fabi (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo, werd in den Sommerferien gezwungen den letzten Urlaub mit meiner Mum und ihrem Freund mitzumachen.
Wollt mal fragen ob im Süßwasser rund um Jesolo was geht? 
Ansonsten hats im Salzwasser Sinn?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Kunde (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rund um Jesolo*

bin schon zweimal in der gegend campen gewesen aber nur in der touristenregion. an den flüßen in küstennähe habe ich oft angler sitzen gesehen und auch im meer waren im knietiefem wasser viele kleine fische. aber an den stränden wo ich gewesen bin war tagsüber nicht an fischen zu denken da sie von menschen überflutet waren. deshalb vermute ich das angeln wohl nur im süßwasser klappen könnte....

gruß kunde


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rund um Jesolo*

Hast du ne Ahnung was da an Raubfischen so rumschwimmt und wo sich ein Versuch lohnen könnte?

Gruß FAbi


----------



## Udo561 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rund um Jesolo*

Hi,
in der Nähe von Jeselo , ich glaube in Cavalino führt ein Fluß ins Meer , im Mündungsgebiet geht so einiges.
Zander , Welse , Karpfen und Aale.
Gruß Udo


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rund um Jesolo*

Danke für die Antwort. Hast du ne Ahnung wies dort mit Lizenzen aussieht, ob man dort vom Ufer hinkann oder doch eher mit dem Boot? Ansonsten pack ich mir n kleines Schlauboot mit E-Motor ein.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Udo561 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rund um Jesolo*

Hi Fabi,
wir haben da vom Ufer aus geangelt.
Die Ufer waren sehr gut zugänglich , einfach mal den ausgetretenen Pfaden folgen und schon kam man zu einem guten Spot.
In jedem Angelladen oder auch an Tankstellen bekommt man so lebende in nasses Zeitungspapier eingepackte Krabben als Angelköder , da ging sehr gut Aal , Zander und Wels drauf.
Ich denke mal zum Bootsangeln ist (war) die Strömung zu stark , wir mussten 120 Gramm Bleie verwenden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rund um Jesolo*

Oke, wie siehts dort mit Spinnfischen aus? Hab grade gemerkt dass der direkt neben unserem Campingplatz ins Meer mündet. Habt ihr im Hafen geangelt oder auserhalb?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Udo561 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rund um Jesolo*

Hi,
ja , vom Campingplatz waren es zu Fuß 10 Minuten bis zur ersten Angelstelle , aber da stören die Taue der Fischerboote.
Die standen da hintereinander , so das man nur dazwischen angeln konnte , war nicht so unser Ding.
Ich würde es ein Stück weiter Flußaufwärts versuchen , da ist man mitten in der Natur , hat Platz genug und die Strömung ist nicht ganz so stark.
Welse waren nicht unbedingt groß , so um 80 - 110 cm , Zander um die 70 cm und Karpfen um die 10-15 Pfund.
Aber auf Grund der starken Strömung war jeder Drill extrem aufregend.
Spinnfischen habe ich da nicht versucht , einfach weil die Strömung zu stark war , aber je nach Strömungsverhältnisse wird da sicher auch was drin sein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rund um Jesolo*

Danke für die Infos, freu mich jetzt doch auf den Urlaub  Weißt du noch zufällig wo man Lizenzen kriegt?


----------



## karpfenstanni (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rund um Jesolo*

Hallo,

Ich häng mich an den Fred mal dran.
Wir fahren vorraussichtlich im Juni ( die Ferien liegen ja so gut in BW) nach Cavallino.
Und ohne Angeln wär das für mich kein Urlaub.
Wo man die Lizensen bekommt, wäre also auch für mich interessant.
Wir werden auf Dem Camping Gardenparadiso sein.
Vielleicht kennt sich da jemand ganz genau aus.

Danke erstmal

Stanni


----------



## il Luccioperca (24. August 2011)

*AW: Rund um Jesolo*

Hi, ich denke die meißten dürften aus ihrem Urlaub wieder zurück sein.
Wie schauts den nun aus mit der Fischerei in der Gegend wo ihr ward!?


----------

